# Info on Turbo from 300Z



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a single turbo from a 300Z TT (year....?). The AR is .63 and the compressor housing say's Nissan Motors with the #16 . I did a search but didn't find much. I plan on using it on a different car 
with a few mod's to the exh/manifold. I called and spoke with a tech-rep from www.turbochargers.com because I wanted to check on upgrades. He said that the turbo I have is only capable of supporting 220hp. I think that's :bs:
Is this true? (I thought something "more close" to 300hp)

I also read from another Z owner's website that the max usable boost for the stock T3 is 14psi. I don't have a problem with running that  considering the car it's going on. 6-8psi is the norm for people with engines like mine. They normally produce 250-300hp depending on mod's.

Does any one have anymore info on this T3. I have pictures if anyone need to see it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope..........................I had one recently...............the 300z TT is essentially a T22.........so 220hp is pretty close on..........the TT version can attain up to 330 or so, give or take on the 300z.........but that's cuz there are 2 of them


----------

